# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software)  الهاتف Moto G7 Play يبدأ بدوره اليوم بتلقي تحديث Android 10 الرسمي

## mohamed73

الهاتف Moto G7 Play والذي أعلنت عنه شركة موتورولا في شهر فبراير من  العام الماضي مع نظام Android 9 Pie بدأ أخيرًا اليوم بتلقي تحديث Android  10 الرسمي والمستقر. هذا التحديث متوفر حاليًا في البرازيل ويحمل البنية  رقم QPY30.52-22، ولكن من المفترض أن يصل إلى بقية المستخدمين في جميع  أنحاء العالم في قادم الأيام والأسابيع.
 بصرف النظر عن الميزات الجديدة التي وضعتها شركة جوجل في نظام Android  10 مثل نظام التنقل بالإيماءات والوضع الليلي على مستوى نظام التشغيل  بالكامل وميزة الردود الذكية، وما إلى ذلك من الميزات الجديدة، فهذا  التحديث الجديد يجلب معه كذلك الإصلاحات الأمنية الأحدث من شركة جوجل.
 هذا التحديث قد يستغرق بعض الوقت قبل أن يصل إلى الهاتف الخاص بك، ولكن  في حالة إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار وتتطلع للحصول على هذا التحديث في  المستقبل القريب، فبإمكانك التحقق من توفر هذا التحديث لجهازك يدويا من  خلال الذهاب إلى تطبيق الإعدادات ” Settings ” والذهاب بعد ذلك إلى خيار  حول الجهاز ” About Device “، والتوجه بعد ذلك إلى خيار تحديثات النظام ”  System Updates “. 
 وبطبيعة الحال، بإمكانك تحميل هذا التحديث بإستخدام بيانات الإنترنت  المحمولة أو بإستخدام شبكة WiFi على الرغم من أننا نوصي دائما بإستخدام  شبكة WiFi عندما يتعلق الأمر بتحميل التحديثات لأن ذلك يغنيك عن إستنزاف  بيانات الإنترنت المحمولة الخاصة بك. وبطبيعة الحال، لا تنسى أن تقوم بعمل  نسخ إحتياطي لمحتويات هاتفك لتجنب فقدان الملفات والبيانات الخاصة بك في  حال ساءت الأمور أثناء تثبيت التحديث. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

